# Providence Of A Sparrow



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Some of you may have read Providence of a Sparrow by Chris Chester.
If not, I would highly recommend it. It's beautifully written and touched me deeply.
Chris Chester was a friend of mind. Earlier in the week, he died quite suddenly. He left behind six sparrows, whichRebecca his former wife and best friend, is able to take. Remaining, is a beautiful yellow Cockatiel named Victor and a sweet yellow female Lovebird, whose name escapes me. Both are used to each other and would be best if they could go to the same home. They are friendly and loving.
Certainly it would be best to find a new home within a 4-6 hour drive of Portland, Oregon.
They need a new home soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your friend, Charis! My sincere condolences!

While, unfortunately, I am unable to adopt any birds, I am sending my strongest hopes that the two will be adopted to a loving home soon.

I wish all loving hugs at this sad time...

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, Chris. and the family left behind. I can understand how you feel about his precious little babies.

Hopefully you can help find them a home thru the forum, as it is such a worry to have little needy dependents to look after, who can't understand what happened.

Thank you Charis, for sharing the book with us, it would be quite nice if we could start a reading club here too, except time is in such short supply.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Charis, 
I'm so sorry about your friend. That's so hard.

You might contact the 911 Parrot Alert group as well as this group. Some people may be able to take in these birds. There's also parrot rescues around as well that may be able to help. I'd volunteer but I'm way too far. Good luck with this sweet birds.

Feather hugs.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry to learn that Chris Chester died. I read his book a while back and thought he had a marvelous touch. Wish I was in a position to help out with the birds. Hope you are quickly able to find a home for the pair!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis,

I, too, am so sorry for the loss of Chris Chester. I have posted the need for homes for these two birds to my lists .. I'll let you know if I get any takers (and I suspect that I will).

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Charis,
> 
> I, too, am so sorry for the loss of Chris Chester. I have posted the need for homes for these two birds to my lists .. I'll let you know if I get any takers (and I suspect that I will).
> 
> Terry


Thank you, Terry that is wonderful. We appreciate the help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Charis,

If nothing can be found in the local area, I have a very good home for both birds in Virginia. She will be happy to pay shipping and will give these birds a wonderful home. She is a former avian wildlife rehabber and also ran a parrot rescue for a number of years.

I also received the following from one of my contacts:

_From: "Chrisi" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: Chris Chester Has Passed Away - Some Birds Need A Home 

Hi Terry,

I am in Portland, and I know the Rose City Exotic Bird Club fosters 
and does adoption screening - maybe give them a try? Perhaps one of 
their members is looking to adopt as well. 

http://rosecityexoticbirdclub.com/

Also, Stephanie is a Parrot Alert Member and has a rescue just North 
of Portland: 

Stephanie Tillitt
Stephanie's Feathered Family Exotic Bird Rescue
360-896-3588 home
360-601-9778 cell
[email protected]
http://www.featheredfamily.org

--Chrisi_

Terry


----------

